# DTG Printing 2 Bamboo and other non cotton



## riptor (Jan 8, 2013)

I am hearing of DTG printers being used on other natural fabric products and working well.
I want to print on yoga pants which are 70% bamboo, 22% organic cotton and 8% spandex.
Can anyone confirm for me that it is working for you. I would be using a DTG Viper

I also wanted to print on unisex sweats with a fabric blend of 50/50 cotton poly fleece.

I am new to this business so be patient but was told that on the man made fabrics the DTG's do not work well.

Thank-you for the help


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Be careful with spandex because it burns easily. It's usually in a area not printed so it's not that big of a deal. As with all other materials you have to remember dtg uses water based inks. So anything that wicks moisture won't be a good item to print. 50/50 they make a pretreat for. We found with blends its really cost prohibitive to dtg them. It's easier to talk a customer into screen printing a few dozen rather than dtg 10 for the same total price in most cases for us. That's if they really want the blend. Otherwise stick with 100% cotton, ring spun prints and holds up the best.


----------



## CanExplorer (Apr 8, 2007)

We print a lots of 70/30 bamboo/cotton tees.....it turns out very good.


----------



## riptor (Jan 8, 2013)

FatKat Printz said:


> Be careful with spandex because it burns easily. It's usually in a area not printed so it's not that big of a deal. As with all other materials you have to remember dtg uses water based inks. So anything that wicks moisture won't be a good item to print. 50/50 they make a pretreat for. We found with blends its really cost prohibitive to dtg them. It's easier to talk a customer into screen printing a few dozen rather than dtg 10 for the same total price in most cases for us. That's if they really want the blend. Otherwise stick with 100% cotton, ring spun prints and holds up the best.



Thanks Fatkat

will watch the spandex

Also I have this other Lady from a fulfillment centre telling em I have to see this new heat transfer process. I will love the clarity and quality plus it is much cheaper.

This is contrary to everything I have learned in my short time in this business.

Any help on this topic - just received another email form her


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm unsure of what transfer process she is referring to. Dtg is one of the more expensive ways to produce prints. It's a premium so price it as such. You flat out cannot compete with screen printers prices. Screen printed transfers can be cheaper. 

As for the bamboo and cotton blend I've heard they print nice. Haven't tried it out myself. I don't see why it wouldn't. Like I said just stay away from materials that wick moisture and you'll be fine.


----------



## JSTNTME (Oct 21, 2014)

FatKat Printz said:


> I'm unsure of what transfer process she is referring to. Dtg is one of the more expensive ways to produce prints. It's a premium so price it as such. You flat out cannot compete with screen printers prices. Screen printed transfers can be cheaper.
> 
> As for the bamboo and cotton blend I've heard they print nice. Haven't tried it out myself. I don't see why it wouldn't. Like I said just stay away from materials that wick moisture and you'll be fine.


What about if you need to small runs ? DTG is the way to go in that form I would tend to think.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

JSTNTME said:


> What about if you need to small runs ? DTG is the way to go in that form I would tend to think.



One of the major features of dtg printing is being able to quickly print multicolor prints on small runs.

_


----------



## JSTNTME (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## DTGSister20 (Jun 20, 2020)

_can brother GTX print and last good on bamboo fabric? 
_


----------

